# So myLlaptop had this error.



## AceTheThird (Feb 27, 2018)

it was stuck in preparing automatic repair loop and after 2 days I finally fixed it, now I can't remember but is Disk C supposed to be like this?




 It also deleted a bunch of drivers but windows is redownloading most of them but some are stuck on awaiting install what should I do? The reason it did that is because from what I can see it deleted almost EVERYTHING, excpet for things in my Disk C.


----------



## AceTheThird (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh and when I try to factory reset my Laptop it won't work how can I make it so as it'll fix all the Issues I have?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2018)

From the name and speed I'm assuming it's a SATA II drive. It's likely that the harddrive is failing

But an easy way to check what something is using is to look at the processes and sort by disk. It may well be your system reinstalling the drivers, or it could be windows update; best to check


----------



## AceTheThird (Feb 28, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> From the name and speed I'm assuming it's a SATA II drive. It's likely that the harddrive is failing
> 
> But an easy way to check what something is using is to look at the processes and sort by disk. It may well be your system reinstalling the drivers, or it could be windows update; best to check


Well there is nothing installing and it takes like 15 seconds to open Google, what can I do? Anything at all? It won't even factory reset.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2018)

Checking your task manager showed 0% use in the processes?


----------



## MissNook (Feb 28, 2018)

Your disk C may be full. You can check that by opening the explorer, go to "this PC" and check it under Devices and drives. If it's nearly full or full, your PC may not be able to behave normally. 
You can:

uninstall programs you're not using
delete the files on your download folder if you don't need them anymore
empty your recycle bin
delete big files like videos or images that you don't need
transfer big files on an external disk or another storage device
use a clean-up tool to delete temporary files and/or duplicated files
If your disk is not full I think it can be an issue with windows update. Try to look at the "processes" tab of the task manager as Sergei suggests and see if something uses a lot of  Disc (you can click on the column to sort it descending by Disc usage to see that)


----------



## Saiko (Feb 28, 2018)

Usually when I see that kind of disk usage, it’s the SuperFetch feature running wild. Check the Resource Monitor to see if it’s some nebulous Service.exe that’s hammering the drive. If so, follow the “Disable from Services” instructions from this page.

To be clear, it’s okay to disable SuperFetch. It’s just a “neat” little thing that preloads your frequently-used programs. Unfortunately it freaks out sometimes and does this, at which point it’s not worth it.


----------



## Kayva (Feb 28, 2018)

Your hard drive is running really hard, and there is a few things that could be causing it, Depending on how old your laptop is, your drive could be on its way out, however is could a piece of software that is hanging up the system. I swear by Iobit Systemcare and would recommend you install it and give your system a scan, even the free version should be able to pick up any abnormal software issues


----------



## AceTheThird (Feb 28, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Checking your task manager showed 0% use in the processes?


Looks like it's at it's full capacity but even it's just the basic programs using up it's all of it's power.


Oh and my laptop is pretty new I got it at the start of 2016, and like I said before after I fixed up the automatic repair problem with it, something happened at it's really slow. But before that it worked just fine and a little note, from what I say my "Fix" deleted everything outside Disk C I even had to (By the suggestion windows gave me when I tried to open it) to reformat it so it will work and Windows has to reinstall a bunch of drivers to. So i'm guessing somewhere somehow something got deleted which is causing all these problems. Maybe if I got it to use Disk D too it might be better, but I don't know how to. And this one Error keeps on popping up saying something is missing I'll screenshot it next tome to show it.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2018)

Well, it's a bit beyond my knowledge now. All I can suggest is a complete system wipe


----------



## Kayva (Mar 1, 2018)

force an end task on Steam see what difference that makes... also why does it look like you have 4 instances of Twitch running? shut those down too ...


----------



## defunct (Mar 1, 2018)

stop all programs from running on startup except the ones you really need to


----------



## AceTheThird (Mar 1, 2018)

Can this be possibly related to the problem? Oh and in a while I'll post a picture of the error I get everytime I start up my computer.



Oh and I tried factory resetting my laptop and it just *WON'T* reset, just stays on getting ready and that's about it.


----------



## Kayva (Mar 1, 2018)

could very well be ... looks like a corrupted partition


----------



## AceTheThird (Mar 1, 2018)

Kayva said:


> could very well be ... looks like a corrupted partition


What do you suggest boss?


----------



## Kayva (Mar 1, 2018)

reinstall win 10 via the recovery console and when you get ot the screen were it asks what drive to install on,  delete and make a new partition. you will loose any factory installed software, however


----------



## GrowlBurger (Mar 3, 2018)

Wouldn't boot for 2 days, missing drivers upon finally entering, everything running slow... sounds like a HDD failure tbh. I'd run some tests on your hardware. At the very least, your install is heavily corrupted, and after running checks on the HDD, assuming it's repaired, you should reinstall from scratch.


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 11, 2018)

AceTheThird said:


> it was stuck in preparing automatic repair loop and after 2 days I finally fixed it, now I can't remember but is Disk C supposed to be like this?
> 
> View attachment 28295 It also deleted a bunch of drivers but windows is redownloading most of them but some are stuck on awaiting install what should I do? The reason it did that is because from what I can see it deleted almost EVERYTHING, excpet for things in my Disk C.


This issue still on going?


----------



## AceTheThird (Mar 12, 2018)

Foxboxunion said:


> This issue still on going?


Not really, now whenever my Laptop starts I have to start it in Recovery mode. Then wait 5-10 minutes for it to load everything, and then it works fine. Though it's a bit slow on installing, but plays games perfectly fine (though 1 or 2 do like to crash now)


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 12, 2018)

AceTheThird said:


> Not really, now whenever my Laptop starts I have to start it in Recovery mode. Then wait 5-10 minutes for it to load everything, and then it works fine. Though it's a bit slow on installing, but plays games perfectly fine (though 1 or 2 do like to crash now)


Okay, If that becomes a large issue feel free to message me.I might be able to help cause the PC shouldn't boot right into safe mode unless its being told to in the bios


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 12, 2018)

AceTheThird said:


> Can this be possibly related to the problem? Oh and in a while I'll post a picture of the error I get everytime I start up my computer.
> View attachment 28340
> Oh and I tried factory resetting my laptop and it just *WON'T* reset, just stays on getting ready and that's about it.


Also do you leave any external drives attached or network drives when doing any of this?


----------



## AceTheThird (Mar 15, 2018)

Foxboxunion said:


> Also do you leave any external drives attached or network drives when doing any of this?




I'm now this just happened, some help please?


----------



## AceTheThird (Mar 16, 2018)

AceTheThird said:


> View attachment 29000I'm now this just happened, some help please?


Ok so I fixed the problem, but I had to clean my driver out completly and everything works perfectly now. Except 1 big problem, my Driver D is gone.


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 16, 2018)

AceTheThird said:


> View attachment 29000I'm now this just happened, some help please?


rekt so that usually points to either a failed HD, a software problem with the OS or if lucky its trying to boot the wrong device. I would boot it to bios and see what the first boot option is. If you can't get to the C something really bad could be going down.


----------



## AceTheThird (Mar 16, 2018)

Foxboxunion said:


> rekt so that usually points to either a failed HD, a software problem with the OS or if lucky its trying to boot the wrong device. I would boot it to bios and see what the first boot option is. If you can't get to the C something really bad could be going down.


Well the problem was thankfully fixed 2 hours later. Nothing worked so I was forced to re-install windows, at first it didn't let me re-install windows on my C drive (or anywhere else) for some reason. So I cleared and installed windows 10 on it again. Now everything works fine (so far) but my driver D is gone and it had around 
220 GB of space in it, so it's a pretty big deal.


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 16, 2018)

AceTheThird said:


> Well the problem was thankfully fixed 2 hours later. Nothing worked so I was forced to re-install windows, at first it didn't let me re-install windows on my C drive (or anywhere else) for some reason. So I cleared and installed windows 10 on it again. Now everything works fine (so far) but my driver D is gone and it had around
> 220 GB of space in it, so it's a pretty big deal.
> View attachment 29010


Is the D drive an external, flash or an internal on sata? And if you go into device manager and hit detect hardware it can possibly fix itself.


----------



## Newman! (Mar 31, 2018)

Your drive was full. Disk cleanup defragment needed. And other junk files may be filled your C. Like temp files.


----------

